# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  backup and restore تنها جداول مورد نظر

## azygole

با سلام.
چطور میشه تنها چند جدول خاص رو بک اپ گرفت و یا restore کرد؟

----------


## amir.yousefi

select * into tblBackup
from tblName

این کوئری ابتدا یک جدول به نام tblBackup می سازد و سپس داده های جدول tblName را در آن می ریزد
شما می توانید از جدول tblName به صورت دلخواه فیلدهای خاصی را کپی کنید و یا حتی برای این کوئری شرطی بنویسید تاهمه رکورد ها بکاپ گیری نشوند

----------


## azygole

سلام. با تشکر از پیگیری شما
ببینید من می خوام با دستور زیر backup بگیریم :
Backup DATABASE DATABASE_Name to DISK = 'C:\Back.bak' with format
و با دستور زیر restore  کنم :
RESTORE DATABASE DATABASE_Name from DISK = 'C:\Back.bak' WITH REPLACE
حالا توی دستورات اوراکل می دونم می تونیم با TABLES = T1,T2,... نام جدواولی که می خوایم بک اپ بگیریم رو مشخص کنیم. اما توی sql server نمی دونم اصلا میشه این کار رو انجام داد یا نه. 
می تونید راهنماییم کنید؟

----------

